
Publishing more data behind our reporting - gballan
https://medium.economist.com/peeling-back-the-curtain-487bd3be0c47
======
gearhart
This is a great move. Journalists are finally regaining our trust in a western
world that really needs somebody to hold other institutions accountable.

[https://www.edelman.com/trust-barometer](https://www.edelman.com/trust-
barometer)

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Unrelated to the article: why does a news organization with an established web
property stoop to writing articles on Medium?

~~~
rm_-rf_slash
Because non-subscribers can’t get past the third paragraph of the paywall?

------
devmacrile
Publishing raw data itself is definitely a good start but there also needs to
be a push towards a standardized way of sharing data along with it's lineage
(dependent sources, experimental design/generation process, metadata, graph
relationship of other uses, etc.).

~~~
westurner
> _Publishing raw data itself is definitely a good start but there also needs
> to be a push towards a standardized way of sharing data along with it 's
> lineage (dependent sources, experimental design/generation process,
> metadata, graph relationship of other uses, etc.)._

Linked Data based on URIs is reusable. (
[https://5stardata.info](https://5stardata.info) )

The Schema.org Health and Life Sciences extension is ahead of the game here,
IMHO. MedicalObservationalStudy and MedicalTrial are subclasses of
[https://schema.org/MedicalStudy](https://schema.org/MedicalStudy) .
{DoubleBlindedTrial, InternationalTrial, MultiCenterTrial, OpenTrial,
PlaceboControlledTrial, RandomizedTrial, SingleBlindedTrial,
SingleCenterTrial, and TripleBlindedTrial} are subclasses of
schema.org/MedicalTrial.

A schema.org/MedicalScholarlyArticle (a subclass of
[https://schema.org/ScholarlyArticle](https://schema.org/ScholarlyArticle) )
can have a [https://schema.org/Dataset](https://schema.org/Dataset).
[https://schema.org/hasPart](https://schema.org/hasPart) is the inverse of
[https://schema.org/isPartOf](https://schema.org/isPartOf) .

More structured predicates which indicate the degree to which evidence
supports/confirms or disproves current and other hypotheses (according to a
particular Person or Persons on a given date and time; given a level of
scrutiny of the given information) are needed.

In regards to epistemology, there was some work on Fact Checking ( e.g.
[https://schema.org/ClaimReview](https://schema.org/ClaimReview) ) in recent
times. To quote myself here, from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15528824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15528824)
:

> _In terms of verifying (or validating) subjective opinions, correlational
> observations, and inferences of causal relations; #LinkedMetaAnalyses of
> documents (notebooks) containing structured links to their data as premises
> would be ideal. Unfortunately, PDF is not very helpful in accomplishing that
> objective (in addition to being a terrible format for review with screen
> reader and mobile devices): I think HTML with RDFa (and /or CSVW JSONLD) is
> our best hope of making at least partially automated verification of meta
> analyses a reality._

"#LinkedReproducibility"; "#LinkedMetaAnalyses", "#StudyGraph"

------
MrEfficiency
Recently my website was criticized for using the data on the food package
rather than USDA data.

I'm unsure what the 'correct answer' is, given they were off by 25% which is
significant.

I could add javascript so the user could decide which reporting method they
would like to see, but I'm considering that this is massive overkill with
limited benefit for the customer.

I doubt my conclusions are impacted as despite this huge difference, top 10
items usually stay around the top 10.

Any thoughts on how to make the data the most trustworthy and accurate?

~~~
throwaway080383
Doesn't have to be fancy JavaScript. Even an asterisk next to disputed items
and a link to the "Alternative Nutrition Facts" would be helpful.

~~~
MrEfficiency
Ive been thinking about this since the morning.

I believe a link to the alternative calculation is probably going to be my
solution.

